# Feds Bust CEO Allegedly Selling Custom BlackBerry Phones to Sinaloa Drug Cartel



## RackMaster (Mar 10, 2018)

I wonder how many of these phones are being sold to terrorist organizations. 

Feds Bust CEO Allegedly Selling Custom BlackBerry Phones to Sinaloa Drug Cartel


----------



## Chopstick (Mar 10, 2018)

> Some of Phantom’s customer email addresses, used as part of Phantom’s messaging service, make references to violent crime. “Leadslinger,” “the.cartel,” “trigger-happy,” and “knee_capper9” are all examples provided in the complaint.



Whoa.  If the FBI came over here and got a load of some of our screen names we might be next in the warrant list!


----------



## Kraut783 (Mar 10, 2018)

Heh, why do this when you can just get burner phones or use encrypted apps. ISIS was huge with putting out what apps to use.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2018)

Kraut783 said:


> Heh, why do this when you can just get burner phones or use encrypted apps. ISIS was huge with putting out what apps to use.



Cartels have more money than they know what to do with.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 11, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> Cartels have more money than they know what to do with.


While a wall will help with illegal immigration, this is why I have doubts that a wall will slow down the flow of drugs from coming in from Cartels. There are too many sophisticated ways to get drugs into the country without walking them across the border, and the cartels are no longer primal.


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2018)

Topkick said:


> While a wall will help with illegal immigration, this is why I have doubts that a wall will slow down the flow of drugs from coming in from Cartels. There are too many sophisticated ways to get drugs into the country without walking them across the border, and the cartels are no longer primal.



I don't think it'll be the solution but it will free up resources to tackle the other ways into country.


----------



## Topkick (Mar 11, 2018)

RackMaster said:


> I don't think it'll be the solution but it will free up resources to tackle the other ways into country.



Escobar used submarines to smuggle drugs.
Ex-CIA Agents Search For Sunken Cocaine Submarine Used By Pablo Escobar's Cartel


----------



## RackMaster (Mar 11, 2018)

Topkick said:


> Escobar used submarines to smuggle drugs.
> Ex-CIA Agents Search For Sunken Cocaine Submarine Used By Pablo Escobar's Cartel



Current cartels do the same. 

Cartels are using these 'narco-submarines' to move tens of thousands of pounds of drugs at a time


----------



## Topkick (Mar 11, 2018)

Other interesting ways to smuggle

https://gizmodo.com/5988877/13-shockingly-creative-ways-drugs-have-crossed-the-border


----------



## Gunz (Mar 11, 2018)

The semi-submersibles have been around for a number of years. They build them up jungle creeks. Mostly fiberglass.

One thing you can be sure of w/regard to smuggling from Mexico. No matter what you devise, they'll figure out a way to circumvent it and get their product and their people in. It's what they do and what they've done for a hundred years.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 11, 2018)

Ocoka said:


> The semi-submersibles have been around for a number of years. They build them up jungle creeks. Mostly fiberglass.



Like the one they have outside JIATF-S


----------

